# IO reef crystals



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

anybody actually mix this stuff for 24 hours?
not knowing any different I have been mixing this stuff till it clears and comes to temp... about an hour.
could I be causing myself problems here.
anybody have experience with this
thanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I mix it for about 2 minutes and pour it in.

Mind you, I do only 10-15% water change each time.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Mix and let it stir overnite ...


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Approx 25-30% change which is mixed for about 2-3 hours then added


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I've done both, but now I let it mix overnight. I think it was something about oxygenating the saltwater? Anyhow, I used to heat my NSW as it mixed but stopped and now I don't get the brown sludge or white stains in my brute like I used to.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i just add it to room temp water and by the time it heats up it's all dissolved.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I've mixed IO RC for 24h in a 5G IO white bucket, am I the only one who experienced a weird brown film?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

poy said:


> I've mixed IO RC for 24h in a 5G IO white bucket, am I the only one who experienced a weird brown film?


No, it happens all the time if you leave it long enough.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

conix67 said:


> No, it happens all the time if you leave it long enough.


I'm not sure where, but the main reason I stopped heating while mixing was something I read about that being a catalyst for the brown. now I just heat right before I need to use it for a change


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I use RODI water in room temp and never use a heater but i run a powerhead in the bucket. I do not leave this overnight anymore.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

I fill a 5g bucket of rodi and pour the salt in and turn the heater on. I mix it until I get the temp to my tank temp. Then pour in my tank. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

thanks for all the input folks
everybody seem right in some way 
my experiment proves that 24 hours of heated mixing precipitates something out of the water and stains buckets. for a 10-20% W/C I don't think it maters much one way or the other... so I will continue to just mix until clear and up to temp. 
thank everyone for the input
thread closed!


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*overnight*

I have mixed saltwater seventeen ways ta Sunday!

The best way I find is to have a power head in the mixing tank left on and leave it over night..put it in the next day ....anything sooner is just not as 
good as it has not reached equilibrium. etc....

I used to mix and put it in....nottttttt a good idea...if you don't know that now...you will eventually...time.... lolol

Tim


----------

